# How to fish Sheldon



## bmart717 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi All, 

I dont see a lot of discussion about Sheldon on here. I know in the summer its so overgrown that its hard to get on, but this time of year it is beautiful. Ive caught the two biggest bass I have personally ever caught out of there, both 9 lbs plus, including one Friday. Caught it on a purple worm, weightless. However I do not catch numbers at Sheldon. Whats the best way to fish that shallow, crystal clear water?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I haven't been there in 25 years, but my best bass came out of there. I used a black lizard, Carolina rigged. 
When I fished it regularly with my Dad 50 years ago we used topwaters only.


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

Where's that lake at? I've met a few guys who fish everywhere and still have their personal bests out of that hole; been meaning to go check it out now that I've got a boat. If my trips to Amistad, Choke, and Fork are good indicators, gimme a day on any big fish lake and I'll figure how to wear out your thumbs on two pounders haha!


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

It's off alternate 90 and beltway 8 near Channelview, TX. It's less than 500 acres and the north end never loses the grass. I've also landed my PB out of that place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Just me, but ever since it was stocked with Florida bass it hasn't been the same. And that was a long time ago. Used to you could catch good sized native bass there consistently. My experience is limited to many years ago. The late 1950's thru the 1970's. 
I do need to go back there! 
There have been several reports of thefts from vehicles at the ramp so beware.


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

redexpress said:


> There have been several reports of thefts from vehicles at the ramp so beware.


I've heard that too.


----------



## bmart717 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ive been going several times a week during the spring for several years. I have heard of the break ins, however not been a victim yet (knock on wood). From I witness lately there are lots of people fishing on the piers and even the boat ramp so I have felt safer about my vehicle lately. 

As far as the LMB, you hardly ever catch a small one, however I need to figure out how to catch more of them. Top waters work very well in the heat of the summer, but has not yet worked this year.


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

Have you ever tried throwing super light finesse stuff? Small shaky heads with short/thin finesse worms or drop shots with nose hooked baby flukes or a 3.5" YUM dinger? Those are my go to fish catchers if I just need a bite and don't care about size.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I had my best luck using top water lures made to hop over Lilly pads. Caught some nice LMB that way out of a canoe. Don't use a canoe. Last time I did I got flipped by a 10 ft alligator. **shivers**


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

Lakeside_TXN said:


> Have you ever tried throwing super light finesse stuff? Small shaky heads with short/thin finesse worms or drop shots with nose hooked baby flukes or a 3.5" YUM dinger? Those are my go to fish catchers if I just need a bite and don't care about size.


The lake is more of a creature bait body of water. Brush hogs or incredi craws or something similar Texas rigged with heavy weight to punch through all the vegetation. It grows quick, due to how shallow the lake is over all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmart717 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Ill keep trying to pull more numbers from this lake. The size of the fish makes this lake worth the trial and error.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I can tell you not to go out there in a 20mph N wind like we did yesterday, back on the trailer at 718am. The regulars out there tight lipped about what they use from my experience, but the frequency tells me that something must outperform everything else on a regular basis, and I am working on figuring it out this year.


----------



## Ctstormman (Jan 20, 2013)

All Im gonna say is don't be surprised to find some things stolen from your car when you get back to the ramp. And bank fishing isn't that fun either. Oh sure they got some piers out there but you might fall through them. I have checked out the place once and while it was super interesting, its hard to fish it with the amount of vegetation out there.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Lakeside_TXN said:


> I've heard that too.


this alwys comes up. we have fished thursday night tournaments there the last 3-4 years and have not had one vehicle broken into


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

The lake has been fishing very tough this year. the water is finally getting close to being back up where it needs to be but all of the new growth has made it hard to get back to the north end. 

There are people cars getting broke into at the mall? Do you feel scared to leave your car there? It happens everywhere. I haven't heard of one getting broken into out there in the last 2 years. If youre that worried, take everything out of your car before you go, and leave the windows down. I have done that before and have never had an issue.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Ctstormman said:


> its hard to fish it with the amount of vegetation out there.


This is why we used canoes. Power through the lily pads and get where other boats can't go. It holds some really good sized LMB.

Here's my story:



> I have a buddy that fishes out of canoes in the Sheldon Reservoir. He said he likes it because he can get into some nice spots that are untapped for the most part. Yeahï¿½at a price as I found out later on. We go out several times and do some large mouth bass fishing. Each time was after work so daylight was short but it was summertime and the days were long enough to give us a couple hours. It was a lot of fun. Plenty of action. We would put in at this little canal looking area about 15 feet wide and paddle out into the reservoir. Lillypads everywhere. We had to power our way through them to get out into open water.
> This one time, the last time, I went was unforgettable. I get a call from my buddy. ï¿½Hey, meet me at the reservoir this afternoon. Iï¿½ve got a hot spot but itï¿½s all the way on the other side of the water so get there a little early and bring an extra person for your canoe. I have another guy meeting us out there who is going to ride with me.ï¿½ OKï¿½cool. I tell one of my co-workers and heï¿½s ready to do it. So we get there and before we put in my co-worker asks me if I want the front or the back. He explains that he was a trained boy scout and questions my ability to row properly. Itï¿½s all I can do to keep a straight face and tell him to pick. He picks the front so he can steer us. Iï¿½m bigger than him and he saw me as the motor I guess. Heh, anyway, we get into the lilly pads and he starts critiquing my rowing. Iï¿½m looking at the back of his head considering a quick swat with the rod tip but let it pass and keep rowing because we got to get all the way across the reservoir. My other buddy was listening to him and laughing his tail off from his canoe out in front of us. Ahhï¿½good times. So we keep rowingï¿½
> 
> We get all the way across the reservoir and split up. The canoes are about 300 yards apart and we are fishing. My scout master co-worker, in all his infinite scouting wisdom forgot the first rule of canoeing. NEVER SIT ON THE SAME SIDE OF THE CANOE AS YOUR PARTNER. He shifted his butt with no warning and flipped us out into the murky water. SPLASH! I pop upï¿½he pops up. All our gear is floating around us. Our cell phones are trashed. The canoe is upside down. I look over at him and bust out laughing. ï¿½Dang scout master. Is it time for a lesson in how to enter a canoe from chest deep water?ï¿½ He was not amused. So we get everything back in the boat and after a couple of efforts, figure out how to get back in pretty effectively. We look over and the other guys didnï¿½t see it happen. Well, we werenï¿½t going to tell them and went back to fishing. We fished pretty late and by the time we started heading back, we were dry but the sun was going down fast. My buddy in the other canoe had a headlamp and did a pass by to take the lead. We didnï¿½t have a light so we were following him. Heï¿½s going at full tilt and we got up to speed trying to keep up but the sun was down, no moon and last light was almost gone.
> ...


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Ctstormman said:


> All Im gonna say is don't be surprised to find some things stolen from your car when you get back to the ramp. And bank fishing isn't that fun either. Oh sure they got some piers out there but you might fall through them. I have checked out the place once and while it was super interesting, its hard to fish it with the amount of vegetation out there.


I grew up out there and back when the county and inmates cut the grass they would cut it all the way down to the waters edge from the south end by the "dam" all the way around to the rice fields off garet ...best thing back then and from what I gather still today is "lilly frogs" or lilly rats year round and during spawn lizards and anything looking like a craw-dad or water dog....watch out for the gators and snakes ...there are some deep spots (6-8ft) between the islands my dad and I would never use anything under 20 lb test and had several hit and never stop strikes. good luck sure miss how it was growing up as a kid we would eat supper and then drive down and fish tell after dark sad_smiles


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

*sheldon*

maybe a dumb question , but i thought i remember reading somewhere where sheldon was a trolling motor only ?? can someone give me the details on that---- i just looked through tpwd website and couldnt find anything


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

last I heard it was any motor but if over 10 hp you could only idle


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

man forgot about my dads old shop he ran a machine shop right across the road from sheldon it was the old grey building I think its white now ....he would run phone lines across the road up the levy up to the waters edge to fish and answer the shop fun lol heck I even caught the school bus from there :doowapsta good oh days


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm ok thanks .. I've always wanted to fish it and heard the vegetation can get thick, nothing the GTR couldn't handle


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

calphil said:


> maybe a dumb question , but i thought i remember reading somewhere where sheldon was a trolling motor only ?? can someone give me the details on that---- i just looked through tpwd website and couldnt find anything


you can have any size motor or boat, but it is headway or idle speed only


----------



## bmart717 (Jan 30, 2014)

I hear about vehicles being broken into all the time at Sheldon, but in my four years of fishing there I havent seen one yet. Doesnt mean it doesnt happen but the reputation is far worse than the real thing. This is the best time to fish in bigger boats, as in a month it will be overgrown. I have been out thee three days in a row and its amazing how fast the vegetation grows.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

bmart717 said:


> I hear about vehicles being broken into all the time at Sheldon, but in my four years of fishing there I havent seen one yet. Doesnt mean it doesnt happen but the reputation is far worse than the real thing. This is the best time to fish in bigger boats, as* in a month it will be overgrown*. I have been out thee three days in a row and its amazing how fast the vegetation grows.


it wont be over grown until closer to summer. we fish out there all of the time.


----------



## Runnin-on-E (Feb 10, 2013)

Ribbit frogs, let 'em sink, and fish them on top.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

anytime I fish Sheldon the bite is awesome but as soon as the sun peaks over the horizon it turns off like a light, top waters have always worked best for me, my first time fishing Sheldon was with my first aluminum boat, it was a 14' with a 10hp johnson, I took the channel to the left about 300 yards down and the killed the motor and fished, then I went to start it and SNAP, pull cord pops off and the whole spring assembly explodes inside the cowling, leaving me stranded, this was also my first time fishing Sheldon so I was unaware or the abundance of alligators that live there, so being unaware of this, I jumped out into waste deep water and walked my boat all the way back to the ramp with no idea that I was walking through a death trap, then I proceed to tell my coworker the next day about my fishing adventure and what happened and when I told him about how I got my boat back to the ramp, he looked at me and laughed and said "your lucky you still have all your limbs man" and told me about the gators, to which I thought was no big deal, I've fished in bayous in Louisiana before around gators, nothing new, till I fished Sheldon again in his godevil with him a week later and I saw 12 gators around the same area I had walked my boat through the week prior, along with a 10' and what had to have been a 14' or bigger since it was dang near the size of my buddies 16' godevil, you could have bought me for a dime, someone was definitely looking out for me that day lol 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone seen any bowfins(grennel) around sheldon lately? I would appreciate any pointers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

TheRooster said:


> anytime I fish Sheldon the bite is awesome but as soon as the sun peaks over the horizon it turns off like a light, top waters have always worked best for me, my first time fishing Sheldon was with my first aluminum boat, it was a 14' with a 10hp johnson, I took the channel to the left about 300 yards down and the killed the motor and fished, then I went to start it and SNAP, pull cord pops off and the whole spring assembly explodes inside the cowling, leaving me stranded, this was also my first time fishing Sheldon so I was unaware or the abundance of alligators that live there, so being unaware of this, I jumped out into waste deep water and walked my boat all the way back to the ramp with no idea that I was walking through a death trap, then I proceed to tell my coworker the next day about my fishing adventure and what happened and when I told him about how I got my boat back to the ramp, he looked at me and laughed and said "your lucky you still have all your limbs man" and told me about the gators, to which I thought was no big deal, I've fished in bayous in Louisiana before around gators, nothing new, till I fished Sheldon again in his godevil with him a week later and I saw 12 gators around the same area I had walked my boat through the week prior, along with a 10' and what had to have been a 14' or bigger since it was dang near the size of my buddies 16' godevil, you could have bought me for a dime, someone was definitely looking out for me that day lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


back when dad came home from south east asia during the late 60's early 70's he used to WADE fish the north end of garret road along the old creek bed...this one morning he said he had just crawled into his boat to get some coffee and a (his words) 4 ft gator surfaced right where he had walked ...I said dad 4ft long aint nothing he looked at me and said no son not ft long 4ft WIDE lol he later said truthfully it was longer then my boat and I wish uncle sam hadn't taken my M-60 away lol ....

I've been chased by one that was longer then our 14 ft flat and had a 5 footer one time think he wanted my bass more then me ....so I let him I'm a nice guy like that lol


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

don't throw a frog close to one. trust me


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Buzz baits in white got me 2 8 pounders in one day with those in the summer time


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

If you see a long swirl following your lure...jerk it out of the water before you get it close to you boat! Let that sucker fly over the boat to the opposite side!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

redduck said:


> don't throw a frog close to one. trust me


Don't listen to him -- throw it! I did it few times in Brazos Bend park -- you get very tough fight and fancy boots...


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds like the gators here must be related to the ones on Choke Canyon. They seem to be about as concerned with people as the CC dinosaurs are anyways. Wonder if TPWD does/will be doing any draw hunts on Sheldon like they do down south?


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

All this talk got me motivated to go out there and fish. Found this one on a bed but it was hard to decide where else to fish with a common stealth for the most part and seemingly similar vegetation.


----------

